# Clutch job pics



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I made a thread in the S4 forum, but some of you here may like to see. I did a clutch job on a 2000 s4 and took a few pictures and a few notes. Following is the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4753575


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Clutch job pics (sfajk1)*

for some reason that car looks familiar


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder why! you also thought another car that went past looked the same. 
How's everything going? Haven't talked to you in a bit. Everything still smooth? Let me know ahead of time when you want the mounts done - I have a BT mkv taking up my garage/driveway.


----------

